# My first bacon - Q-view



## keram (Jul 2, 2012)

Just jumped in to "deep water" of smoking bacon. Got a nice piece of pork belly ( approx 7 lb ), from my local butcher.

It was well frozen and was difficult to judge quality through the foggy plastic. After letting it defrost for a couple days it looked quite good.








Cut in half







Without inventing recipe and curing procedure, I've followed the method of the expert

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dry-cured-bacon-calculator-and-procedure

Thank you Alblancher
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Curing is done, little bit of maple syrup, garlic powder, onion powder  and coarse black pepper, back to the fridge to get this

final touch

After 12 long days finally the smoking time.  Loaded AMNS for cold smoking, set the timer and..... oh yup, waiting time again

Pulled it out after approx 18 hrs, when the color was simple beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











It has rested for another day in the fridge. Slicer time







Vacuum double sealed







Oh, did I mention that is DELICIOUS

I'm going to visit my butcher tomorrow again


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice job . Bacon looks great !!!


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 2, 2012)

looks awesome!!!


----------

